# When writing checks, etc. in 2020,  fill out the YEAR  completely



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2020)

Banks are warning people to write out  the year completely on any financial documents in 2020,   so no unintended actions can happen with a check...   

_Bank officials are asking that people write the entire year out - 2020 - because if only the last two digits are used the year can easily be changed and other digits added.
This could lead people to become possible victims of fraud.
"If you leave the 20 there, it can be manipulated into a 19 or worse, a 21. And, someone who came in contact with a stolen check might be able to be patient, hold that for a year, and cash it without the writer knowing," said David DeFroscia, President and CEO of Brewer FCU. 

Bank officials say they hope people will also be viligent when it comes to cybersecurity, especially when online banking._

https://www.wabi.tv/content/news/OF...-out-documents-in-the-new-year-566665541.html


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2020)

Sounds a bit paranoid.  Just wrote a check and the 20___ was already there and I put a 20 in the blank.  What's wrong with that?


----------



## TravelinMan (Jan 3, 2020)

That is really good advice.  The world is full of scammers and those too lazy to work hard enough at an honest job.  There used to be dishonest people that would take a piece of scotch tape and put it over the signature on a check, then use a solvent to dissolve the remaining ink, then remove the tape and end up with a check ready to be filled out for what ever amount they desired to whom ever they pleased.  It is called check washing. 

When I was still working I had a problem with going back over daily records and searching page after page and never finding the YEAR!  Workers got in the habit of just noting the month and day.  I never hurts to try to be as complete and accurate as possible with all written documents.

I guess you can tell that I have an analytical personality style!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2020)

Oh I get it now.  Well, my check was to the electric co and only for 37.00 so no big deal there.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 3, 2020)

Saw it on television tonight. Will start doing it. I write few checks but will remember to do it.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 4, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds a bit paranoid.  Just wrote a check and the 20___ was already there and I put a 20 in the blank.  What's wrong with that?


Nothing is wrong with that.

Previously I wrote in 19 and it was accepted as 2019
Now I write in 20 and it will be accepted as 2020.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 4, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Saw it on television tonight. Will start doing it. I write few checks but will remember to do it.


All my checks are for payments due that month, if they don't get it they will notify me!! If a scammer gets it and wants to hold it until 20*21* it be no good as I will cancel it by then..


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds a bit paranoid.  Just wrote a check and the 20___ was already there and I put a 20 in the blank.  What's wrong with that?



It sounds a bit over the top I know,    but  the date *this year *is something that can be toyed with by someone wanting to cause problems.
Next year ... no issues


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 4, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> It sounds a bit over the top I know,    but  the date this year is something that can be toyed with by someone wanting to cause problems.
> Next year ... no issues


What is the difference for the past 19 years that where 20__??


----------



## Kaila (Jan 4, 2020)

That's a good question, @Ken N Tx
I wondered that, too.

Perhaps it's because now, for this year, and only this year,
if we just put  20,  then that could be the first OR the last part of the number?

That woudnt have been the case had we written just 19 in the past (or any numbers between 01 and 19)
And it will not be the case next year, when 21,  would have to be the year, and couldnt be the first part of the 4 digits?

Just guessing, on my part.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 4, 2020)

TravelinMan said:


> That is really good advice.  The world is full of scammers and those too lazy to work hard enough at an honest job.  There used to be dishonest people that would take a piece of scotch tape and put it over the signature on a check, then use a solvent to dissolve the remaining ink, then remove the tape and end up with a check ready to be filled out for what ever amount they desired to whom ever they pleased.  It is called check washing.
> 
> When I was still working I had a problem with going back over daily records and searching page after page and never finding the YEAR!  Workers got in the habit of just noting the month and day.  I never hurts to try to be as complete and accurate as possible with all written documents.
> 
> I guess you can tell that I have an analytical personality style!


You can buy check pens with ink that cannot be washed.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2020)

Kaila said:


> That's a good question, @Ken N Tx
> I wondered that, too.
> 
> Perhaps it's because now, for this year, and only this year,
> ...



Yep!


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 4, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> You can buy check pens with ink that cannot be washed.


Checks are rarely used now. In fact many banks here don't even issue the blanks anymore.
Also there is such a thing as stale dating. Banks here won't accept a check more than six months old.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2020)

I've written several checks already in the new year at the local stores and to pay bills.  I just wrote 20 in the space next to the 20 that was already there.  I think if I was writing a check for a large amount of money, I would probably put in the full 2020.  I've never had an incident of someone tampering with my checks, and I've never had a check stolen.  Thanks @Bonnie for the heads-up, I did hear someone mention this on the radio today and thought I saw a thread here on it.  This board has always been a good place to hear the news first!


----------



## kburra (Jan 6, 2020)

*Cheque vs. Check: What’s the Difference?*

One of the unintended consequences of the fiercely independent American ideology is that sometimes Americans and their British compatriots decide to spell things differently. These divergent spellings may not be as common as they once were, but they still pepper the English language, and they still confuse beginning writers and second language learners.
Check and cheque is examples of differences in spelling between British and American English.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 7, 2020)

I read about this last week. At first I didn't understand why when I saw the headline but I understood once I read the article and will do as suggested.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 8, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I read about this last week. At first I didn't understand why when I saw the headline but I understood once I read the article and will do as suggested.


Help to explain it to us..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2020)

Cheques are rarely used in the UK now compared to back in the day .  People tend  prefer Bank to Bank transfer. I personally can't remember the last time I wrote a cheque,  it's probably more than 10 years ago


----------



## Bethea (Sep 29, 2020)

It isn't just checks. It's any document at all that you date. If your paperwork just has a blank whether it be a check or whatever and you write 9/29/20 then people can possibly alter this to get something from the year before or the year ahead. That's what she's referring to. They want you to write 2020.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2020)

That's a good reminder, @Bethea 

(And welcome ! )


----------



## Bethea (Sep 29, 2020)

Thank you. I didn't see any answer.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 29, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Banks are warning people to write out  the year completely on any financial documents in 2020,   so no unintended actions can happen with a check...



*Thank you for this info I have to admit I never thought of this !*


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Sep 30, 2020)

So what are going to do with a check either forged for 1920 or 2021?????
Just more hysterical paranoia


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 30, 2020)

When you think about it.  It's only four numbers instead of two.  So how much time are you saving.  It's like the word It's. It is.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 30, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> So what are going to do with a check either forged for 1920 or 2021?????
> Just more hysterical paranoia





TravelinMan said:


> That is really good advice.  The world is full of scammers and those too lazy to work hard enough at an honest job.  There used to be dishonest people that would take a piece of scotch tape and put it over the signature on a check, then use a solvent to dissolve the remaining ink, then remove the tape and end up with a check ready to be filled out for what ever amount they desired to whom ever they pleased.  It is called check washing.
> 
> When I was still working I had a problem with going back over daily records and searching page after page and never finding the YEAR!  Workers got in the habit of just noting the month and day.  I never hurts to try to be as complete and accurate as possible with all written documents.
> 
> I guess you can tell that I have an analytical personality style!


I love it.  I'm analytical as well.

Best advice I saw and heard at a seminar.

Never give an analytical person something to read, because he will read it.

I have to laugh because my boss gave me an article about how hard it is for a boss to administer to all his employees.

What was obvious was that he didn't read it because the conclusion was that an office manager gets it from both sides.  Those above him and those below him.

When I showed it to him, he just laughed.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 30, 2020)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> So what are going to do with a check either forged for 1920 or 2021?????
> Just more hysterical paranoia


Well it's close to 2021 now.  You present it in 2021 and see if it goes through.  

It's not hysterical.  It's just the way you should complete financial documents in full instead of taking shortcuts.  I don't trust anyone anymore.  I had my bank account compromised to the tune of $1200.  I got my money back from my bank who noticed the scam. I no longer do online banking. And I wasn't the only one.  I also have a shredder.  I don't throw anything out in the trash that can identify me.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 30, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds a bit paranoid.  Just wrote a check and the 20___ was already there and I put a 20 in the blank.  What's wrong with that?


Nothing.  That's what you are supposed to do.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 30, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> All my checks are for payments due that month, if they don't get it they will notify me!! If a scammer gets it and wants to hold it until 20*21* it be no good as I will cancel it by then..


Yes.  But why should you have to go through that?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Yes.  But why should you have to go through that?


No problem, what else do I have to do??


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 30, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> No problem, what else do I have to do??


Put the year in full perhaps? Is that a problem?


----------



## Bethea (Sep 30, 2020)

Here is website that was posted about it Jan 2 of this year.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...-not-abbreviate-year-2020-in-date/2795857001/

*Stop abbreviating 2020. Police say it leaves you open to fraud and could cost you big*
The new year is giving scammers an easy way to forge documents, but you can protect yourself with an easy New Year's resolution: Stop abbreviating the year.

Why? This year's abbreviation is easily changeable and could be used against you. The concern is that scammers could easily manipulate a document dated "1/1/20" into "1/1/2000" or even "1/1/2021."


----------

